# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Need help on ferts in general!



## geKo (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok first let me state my setup:

Size: 10gal // U.s
Co2: DIY CO2
Light: JbJ 36watts // 3.6wpg 6500k
Substrate: Flourite
Filter: Aquaclear Mini set on low

Here is my plant list:

Rotala Indica 
Rotalla Wallichii 
Heteranthera Stargrass
Mayaca fluviatilis
Rotala Magenta 
Didiplis diandra
Glossostigma
Java moss

My tank was setup today as my plants came this morning. I feel everything went nice with the aquascape and other than changing my filter to a fluval 104 i dont plan on changing anything.

My question is what ferts do i need to be adding and how do i test for them. I here a lot about No3 and No4 but i have no clew what they are. I need to know just about everything such as what i need to test and what i need to be dosing. I'm in the dark on the whole fert subject so anything you can tell me to understand it a little better would be great. Articles would be great to if you know of any!


----------



## geKo (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok first let me state my setup:

Size: 10gal // U.s
Co2: DIY CO2
Light: JbJ 36watts // 3.6wpg 6500k
Substrate: Flourite
Filter: Aquaclear Mini set on low

Here is my plant list:

Rotala Indica 
Rotalla Wallichii 
Heteranthera Stargrass
Mayaca fluviatilis
Rotala Magenta 
Didiplis diandra
Glossostigma
Java moss

My tank was setup today as my plants came this morning. I feel everything went nice with the aquascape and other than changing my filter to a fluval 104 i dont plan on changing anything.

My question is what ferts do i need to be adding and how do i test for them. I here a lot about No3 and No4 but i have no clew what they are. I need to know just about everything such as what i need to test and what i need to be dosing. I'm in the dark on the whole fert subject so anything you can tell me to understand it a little better would be great. Articles would be great to if you know of any!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would wait about 4 weeks before adding ferts, the plants will use stored nutrient intill they have a good root system. Try this links for using ferts: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_fertilizer_intro.htm

You will need test kits for PH, KH, P04(phosphates), N03(nitrates). You can buy these at your LFS or on-line at: http://www.bigalsonline.com/?splash_done=1

Once you start dosing ferts you will need a general fert(Kent Grow), micro(Kent micro) & iron. The above ferts are the brand I use, but there is a variety to choose from.


----------



## geKo (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok would this be ok for ferts:

Seachem Flourish Trace 250 ml
Seachem Flourish Nitrogen 250 ml
Seachem Flourish Potassium 250 ml
Seachem Flourish Phosphorus 250 ml

And if there is anyway to dose without having to test i would like that as its less money. If not than i'll buy the test kits and dose correctly.

In general tho what would the dose's be on all the products stated. Like how much per week and all that if possible. I know it depends on a lot of different things but i'm just looking for a estimate right now.

I'm trying to understand this the best i can lol i put so much into my tank without even reading about ferts which is one of the main things you should know before setting up a planted tank.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Don't dose any micro or trace for the first 6 weeks. I switched from Seachem products to Plantex and all the dry fert from www.gregwatson.com. They are easier and cheaper to dose (with chuck's calc.).

You can't dose any fert without testing. With a highight set up and CO2, any over or underdosing can cause algae breakout.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have never dosed straight phosphorus. The only things I dose are a general fert & micros both at half dose twice a week. Potassium nitrate (Green light stump remover) ever three days to keep my nitrates between 10ppm & 12ppm. Don't forget iron which I dose 2cc once a month.

Spend the money on the test kits, they are very much needed to keep everything in balance.


----------



## geKo (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm going to by the test kits but What levels should my Potassium, Phosphorus, and Nitrates read?


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Geko,
Potassium is hard to test. If you dose Nitrate using Potassium Nitrate, it should give enough Potassium. You want to keep Nitrate level close to 10ppm and Phosphate between 0.5-1ppm. In all my tnnks, I keep nitrate at 5-7ppm only because the red colored plants somehow showing more red with lower nitrate level. Add PO4 slowly especially if your tank is new.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't waste your money on a potassium test, like ninob said dose potassium nitrate. This will take care of the potassium needs of the plants.

The only test kits you need are PH, KH, GH, P04, N03.

Also no need to get a iron or C02 test kits.


----------



## geKo (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok now i'm feeling better about all this fert stuff. Iv'e done my research and understand a lot better now with help from all of you.

Another question tho. You say dont test for Potassium but if i buy Seachem Flourish Potassium 250 ml how much would i dose and how often?

Btw, i have decided not to dose Phosphorus because the articles i have read say that to much is the leading cause of algae and also that the fish will supply enough for the plants.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Planted tank can accept a wide range of potassium level. Most Nitrogen fertilizer use Potassium nitrate as the main ingredient. So dosing nitrate will automatically dosing potassium. Unless your plants show any potassium deficiency symptoms, you don't have to dose any additional Potassium. If you have the product already, you could just add half of the recommended dosage after every water change to avoid and excess unused build up.

Regarding PO4 dosing, every tanks are different. Some tanks get enough PO4 from fish food. Some doesn't. My tanks basically gulp both nitrate and PO4. I dose nitrate 3-6ppm at a time and PO4 0.25 ppm. Both numbers go to 0 after 2 days.


----------



## geKo (Jun 25, 2004)

Keeping this simple I have made a little chart for me to go by so I need someone to let me know if this is correct and if not please help me fix it:

Potassium - Dose half every water change
Nitrate - Levels close to 10ppm // Dose as needed
Phosphate - Levels between 0.5-1ppm // Dose *if* needed. I'll have 15 cards in my 10gal.
Trace - 1 cap/mo ???
Iron - 1 cap/mo

Any more articles or comments would be greatly appreciated. I want to make sure i'm doing this at least half way right without getting to technical.


----------

